# 2006 Treat Bag Thread



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So, what treats is everyone giving away this year? In anticipation of my haunts audience tripling (thanks to the newspaper article), I have stuffed 144 treat bags with the following:

1 Glow bracelet
1 Skull whistle
1 Glow-in-the-dark super ball
1 Set of plastic vampire teeth
1 Chocolate Jack O' Lantern coin
1 Plastic bat ring

I'm also going to add to that one or two pieces of candy. Thanks to eBay and group buys, I got all of that stuff for cheap money.

What's everyone else handing out this year?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I will probably go with what I did last year. 

Treat bag of candy and a free Wendy's frosty coupon, package of microwavable popcorn, and a drink.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

We don't do the treat bags. I couldn't imagine stuffing enough of them for 500visitors. 
We hand out Chips and juice boxes. 

I'm starting to pick them up as I see them on sale in the stores now that school is back.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hummmmmmm well we do 300 bags about. They are stuffed with candy but alot gets donated to me from teachers and such. Also we give away glow bracelets, as well as hot chocolate, hot cider and apple juice. Can we all say....WORMYT goes broke on Halloween but they all love it. LOL


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

wormyt said:


> WORMYT goes broke on Halloween but they all love it. LOL


lol. So do we. It's a labor of love though, isn't it? My wallet already hurts.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Since a big crowd for us would be over 30 TOTers, we were planning on making up about 50 goodie bags this year. After weighing some options and looking at the new Oriental Trading catalogue, I saw that they have little cardboard "treasure chests" already packed with about 18 pieces of candy apiece for sale. I'll add a skull whistle to each one and that should be a pretty gracious treat for the older kids. All things considered, I'd be spending a little less doing it this way and they would end up with more candy, a toy and a cool little container. I'm going to do about a dozen gift bags for smaller TOTers with safety suckers, crayons, a skeleton straw, and a pirate rubber duckie in each. For TOTers with exceptional costumes, I'm going to have a couple of larger treat bags on hand with a skull bank (another group buy goodie!) included.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I want to buy a few of those Halloween teddy bear at Oriental Trading for the little little kids. You know the ones that need help to the door. For that, I give them tiny bear.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

grapegrl - your bags sound great - i want one! :devil: 

and DT i like the idea of giving the little ones something extra. that's really cool. last year i gave the smaller ones something extra like a coloring book or a small toy.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I have spiders, snakes, lizards and assorted bugs the kids can choose from, I got them from Kipp Brothers and they were much more realistic than any from Oriental T. so I went with them this year. I also have twelve plush dragons for my "special" visitors and of course the candy. Thats where the big money gets spent. My family has already been through two large bags.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

We get tons of TOTers, so we just do candy. Does anyone know where I can get a manual counter? I would like to count my TOTers just to see how many I actually get....Im guessing hundreds.....


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

so far all I have are the treat bags and halloween stickers. I am going to make up some halloween note pads at work.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like the idea of treat bags. We make up a few for the neighbor kids we know well. Eveyone else get's candy bars. With over 500 kids last year, bags with multiple litlte itmes in are costly, and frankly, by the time Halloween night rolls around, I'm pretty tapped out.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

nicole said:


> We get tons of TOTers, so we just do candy. Does anyone know where I can get a manual counter? I would like to count my TOTers just to see how many I actually get....Im guessing hundreds.....


Nicole, you can get a pitch counter to keep track of your TOT count very easily. You should be able to find one at a sporting goods store, but if not, here's a link I found for one of the least expensive models: pitch counter at Dick's Sporting Goods. That link also gives you an automatic 10% off your order when you go to checkout.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I get 300 TOT's easy...If just one bag cost me a buck to make, that's 300 bucks! Soooo, I just do candy.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I need to start working on these soon (slightly hysterical giggle). We are lucky to have 50. I love the idea of the little teddy bear. We have alot of barely-walking babies come! I'm grateful for all your ideas!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I'm giving out CapriSuns, so no bags this year. I usually have a cauldron full of Halloween "toys" like the little rubber spiders and skellies, the rings, and monster finger puppets.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I bought 500 brownpaper bags (ought to last me a while!) and a bat stamp with black. purple and orange inks yesterday. I haven't decided what to tie them with yet. I love Edward Gorey and was hoping the bags may evoke his style...
To put in them so far I have nerds and gummy fangs. I think I may splurge and get full-sized bars or popcorn.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

We get at least 200 kids too so I have to watch my pocket book. I usually give out big chocolate bars when I get them for 2 - 3 for a dollar. This year I think I am going with Koolaid Jammers... Sounds cool... or a regular juice box and a chocolate bar (small one) I cant really rationalize going over 80.00 for giveaways after I spend all that other money on props and stuff.... so we will see what I come up with.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks. do you think walmart would have this? dicks is like 45 minutes away....aaaahhh the pity of living in a small town.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The last coule of years I made up 500 treat bags with candy,rings,stickers and pencils. My hubby says this year we are cutting back to just candy bars. I told him this year we'll be cutting back on the booze too. Negotiations are in progress. lol


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I have Halloween erasers (promote using them in school) plus candy. Not sure if I'll do the big candy bars or a few smaller ones, probably the latter. That way I can do a goodie bag of sorts, may get another Halloween toy type thing. Last year gave the spider and bat rings with candy. I'll see what Party city has in the little toy area for like $.10-.25 each.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I woke up with an idea I'm really excited about. I was thinking about the little teddy bears for the tiny children that were mentioned, and being inspired by the wonderful mattress ticking monsters that advertise here, as well as some cool stuffy 'viruses' (really very cute) that I saw yesterday, I think I'm going to make some little monsters! I really have alot of the 'barely-walking' group, and then there are the babies in arms...I'll have to work out a prototype and post it! Teehee I'm so stoked...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

nicole said:


> thanks. do you think walmart would have this? dicks is like 45 minutes away....aaaahhh the pity of living in a small town.


I'm not sure, but I kind of doubt it. My best guess would be that they possibly could have had them in the spring when the new baseball equipment was coming in. I figure it's probably more of a specialized item than what Wal-Mart would carry. I bet you could call and talk to someone in sporting goods to find out, though.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We usually get approximately 250-300 TOTs. Right now what I will be giving out are glow bracelets ( I found them at the dollar store near me - what a find!), twislers, candy bars, small toys, waxed vampire teeth, and I am going to try the juice boxes this year. 

For the kids on my block and relatives, I make candied apples (red and the caramel ones), homemade cookies, brownies in the Halloween shapes (done by cookie cutters - bats, pumpkins, & ghost), homemade gummie treats and homemade chocolate lollipops along with the items specified above. I already started to buy the ingredients and items now like the brownie and gummi mixes and chocolate.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> We usually get approximately 250-300 TOTs. Right now what I will be giving out are glow bracelets ( I found them at the dollar store near me - what a find!), twislers, candy bars, small toys, waxed vampire teeth, and I am going to try the juice boxes this year.
> 
> For the kids on my block and relatives, I make candied apples (red and the caramel ones), homemade cookies, brownies in the Halloween shapes (done by cookie cutters - bats, pumpkins, & ghost), homemade gummie treats and homemade chocolate lollipops along with the items specified above. I already started to buy the ingredients and items now like the brownie and gummi mixes and chocolate.


Can you save me one? :devil:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I decided to go with the Kool Aid Jammers this year because of all the hype of juice boxes on here. 

They had them on special at price chopper here for a 10 pack box for 2.00 so thats .20 each. Now I can also give out some candy or chocolate with them. They are regularly 2.97 a box so Im pretty happy with my find. 

After I bought them though I heard that there may be carcinigins in them. Anyone else hear that? Im giving them out anyway as I dont think they would be able to sell them if they were totally bad for you... but what have you heard?

Thanks,


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> Can you save me one? :devil:


For a fellow Halloweiner - of course!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My stomach thanks you


----------



## howdoimlkacow (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok I don’t remember everything that they are getting in the bags but here is a shot at what I remember I'm making 220 bags
4 crayons
Small coloring book (I made them)
Pencil
2 erasers
A few pieces of candy
A small plastic container
Glow bracelets
Vampire teeth
Spider ring
Skull ring
Friendship bracelet
Spider spin top
Yo-Yo
Water gun
Jump frog
Bubbles
Small plastic skeleton
Small frisky

And I’m sure I’m forgetting some other stuff. I’m afraid that the cellophane bags wont be big enough I may have to go out and get the paper lunch bags for it when we start putting them together


----------



## howdoimlkacow (Sep 10, 2005)

Lol not a small frisky a frisby


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

howdoimlkacow said:


> And I'm sure I'm forgetting some other stuff. I'm afraid that the cellophane bags wont be big enough I may have to go out and get the paper lunch bags for it when we start putting them together


Hey - you can always buy the paper lunch bags and just stamp them with Halloween stamps to jazz them up. It doesn't take long if you stamp a bunch of bags at the same time. I've done that because I was buying soo many things that the cellophane bags couldn't be tied.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm going with bags this year for the first time. I'm going to put candy in them, but this way, they all look the same and each TOT just takes one instead of fishing through the bowl for the Snickers. I like the idea of getting the trinkets from Oriental Trading and putting those in the bags, but I just ran out of time this year. Plus, if I do that then no candy for me


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Just going to do loose candy this year, but it's good. Gummy eyeballs, at Costco. Reasonable price for a big bag.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

I always get the full size candy bars. Mostly because I remember loving getting those as a kid, and having much respect for the people giving them out.

This year is was 2 30 packs and 1 24 pack worth.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

We went with the bags of chips and Capri Sun juice boxes. Once again the juice boxes was a huge hit. Even the adults who went through the haunt enjoyed getting the juice boxes. I can't tell you how many kids thanked me for the juice.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, I seem to remember that Black Cat was pretty "juiced up" by the end of the night, lol.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I went with Kool-aid Jammers this year - big hit. and I was just going to give out gumballs too. But at the last minute I made up goodie bags - 200 of them. I put in a ring - spider or skull, a large set of gumballs, small gumballs and 2 mini tootsie pops


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

we use a manual counter and we had just under 400 kids this year we usally just give out chips...it was a cold one too only +4


----------

